# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Нужно ли подавать иск о выплате  в отношении Майкрософт за использование Microsoft Windows

## Shark

Нужно ли подавать иск о выплате компенсации за использование Microsoft Windows?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Это, прошу прощения, к чему?

----------


## Shark

> Это, прошу прощения, к чему?


Доброго времени суток!
Это к нашей же теме - раздел "Помогите"...
Вместо того, чтобы заниматься делами люди троянов и пинчей гоняют.

Обидно! В том числе и за Державу!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вместо того, чтобы заниматься делами люди троянов и пинчей гоняют


Хм. А кто заставляет людей нахватывать этих троянов и пинчей? Что я делаю не так, что я их не ловлю уже который год? И машины в моей сети тоже не страдают от вирусных атак? Проблема в элементарной компутерной грамотности пользователей (а точнее в её отсутствии). Есть ещё несколько факторов. Кто мешает обновлять пользователям базы антивирусов? Кто заставляет их отключать встроенный в ХР СП2 фаервалл? Кто заставляет их сидеть в нете под непропатченой системой с админской учёткой без пароля? Кто мешает покупать винду вместе с покупкой машины? Для дома достаточно Хоум, он стоит 80$. Ведь если человек берёт машину за 1500 уе, то, ИМХО, винду купить можно. А кто заставляет пользователей скачивать и запускать на компе всякую гадость с первой же предложенной не пойми кем ссылки?

----------


## Shark

> Затрудняюсь ответить... Уточню, затрудняюсь понять вопрос.


Трояны и пинчи выводят наши системы из строя!
Мешают нашей работе и портят наши нервы!

Вопрос состоит в том, должны ли мы требовать за это компенсацию.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вопрос состоит в том, должны ли мы требовать за это компенсацию.


Вопрос, должен ли я требовать компенсацию у производителей авто, если я водить не умею?

----------


## Shark

> Хм. А кто заставляет людей нахватывать этих троянов и пинчей? Что я делаю не так, что я их не ловлю уже который год? И машины в моей сети тоже не страдают от вирусных атак? Проблема в элементарной компутерной грамотности пользователей (а точнее в её отсутствии). Есть ещё несколько факторов. Кто мешает обновлять пользователям базы антивирусов? Кто заставляет их отключать встроенный в ХР СП2 фаервалл? Кто заставляет их сидеть в нете под непропатченой системой с админской учёткой без пароля? Кто мешает покупать винду вместе с покупкой машины? Для дома достаточно Хоум, он стоит 80$. Ведь если человек берёт машину за 1500 уе, то, ИМХО, винду купить можно. А кто заставляет пользователей скачивать и запускать на компе всякую гадость с первой же предложенной не пойми кем ссылки?


Хм. А позиционирование продукта, как продукта для домохозяек?

А в своих тезисах Вы абсолютно правы!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Вопрос, долженя ли я требовать компенсацию у производителей авто, если я водить не умею?


Сдаюсь!  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Хм. А позиционирование продукта, как продукта для домохозяек?


КУхонный комбайн или микроволновка тоже продукт для домохозяек, но при этом домохозяйка не наугад же кнопки и ручки крутит?  :Smiley:  (хотя есть и такие)

----------


## Shark

> Это, прошу прощения, к чему?


К незаказанному обновлению, в том числе!

----------


## Exxx

> Вопрос состоит в том, должны ли мы требовать за это компенсацию.


Аааа. дошло кажись. Ну если вы уверены что сможете доказать, что мелкософт нарушил ваши права или не выполнил свои обязаности, то конечно подавайте иск. Поскольку такое очень маловероятно (читай невозможно), смысла подавать иск нет  :Wink: 




> Трояны и пинчи выводят наши системы из строя!
> Мешают нашей работе и портят наши нервы!


Системы из строя "трояны и пинчи"  мне вроде не выводят, да и нервничать из-за домашнего компа у меня причин тоже нет.
тфу-тфу-тфу

П.С. А моей работе в основном мешает лень  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> К незаказанному обновлению, в том числе!


Ну вроде объяснили  :Smiley:

----------


## Shark

> КУхонный комбайн или микроволновка тоже продукт для домохозяек, но при этом домохозяйка не наугад же кнопки и ручки крутит?  (хотя есть и такие)


Не все осознают, не какие Сюрпризы Инет способен...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Не все осознают, не какие Сюрпризы Инет способен...


Ну этой теме посвящено множество книг, в том числе и для начинающих. При желании можно всегда найти интересующую информацию

----------


## Shark

> Аааа. дошло кажись. Ну если вы уверены что сможете доказать, что мелкософт нарушил ваши права или не выполнил свои обязаности, то конечно подавайте иск. Поскольку такое очень маловероятно (читай невозможно), смысла подавать иск нет


Процесс инициирован. Подробности - позже.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

А вот и Подробности в ЖЖ

*Добавлено через 3 часа 3 минуты*




> Вопрос, должен ли я требовать компенсацию у производителей авто, если я водить не умею?


Не должны. И авто не купите.
А если и купите, то научитесь водить.....
А если Вам навязывают авто в любом случае??????
И при этом велосипеды грязью поливают?
Дескать, отвратительные аппараты?????

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Не должны. И авто не купите.
> А если и купите, то научитесь водить.....
> А если Вам навязывают авто в любом случае??????
> И при этом велосипеды грязью поливают?
> Дескать, отвратительные аппараты?????


Ох.... Началось....  :Sad:  Так почему же люди, покупая компутеры ни чему не учаться. Не надо мне рассказывать, я с этим каждый день сталкиваюсь! Мне лично, никто ничего не навязывает. Для конкретных задач своя ОС. Я работаю и под Win, и под FreeBSD, и под Linux. Да, на работе используем Win, ибо софта нужного под *nix нет. Роутер под Linux, дома и Win, и FreeBSD. Win покупаем на работе, на данный момент, для организации купить не проблема, не так это и дорого. Цены разумные, это не Лира за 8000 евро. Настало время, я пришёл к начальству и сказал, нах МС Оффис, используем ОО, я привёл аргументы, с ними согласились, и всё, покупка МС Оффис отпала. Надо понять, что за программы надо платить. Согласен, что цены завышены на большинство программных продуктов. Никто Вас не заставляет использовать винду дома. Или к Вам люди в чёрном приходят? А, ну конечно, в игры цацкаться надо... Playstation рулит. Ставьте фряху и Вам полный набор программ и платить не надо. Поймите, что проблемы не с МС, проблемы с людьми. Если раньше, на больших ЭВМ работали люди, которые УЧИЛИСЬ работать с ними, то и на ЭВМ работа шла. А теперь? Повальная безграмотность. Я НЕ МОГУ ПОВЕРИТЬ, что люди не могут запомнить элементарное, а стараются не запоминать и кучу отмазок в ответ приводят. Поймите, что будет другая ОС, будут другие проблемы. И опять будут крики недовольных. Люди, научитесь наконец-то думать головой. Любую ОС можно использовать с умом. Надоело на каждом форуме видеть одно и то же. Венда - сакс, Линукс - сакс. Надо научиться пользоваться компутером как инструментом для работы. Тогды люди смогут работать в любой ОС и тогда проблемы отпадут сами собой.

----------


## maXmo

*Shark*, не позорься, мой тебе совет.




> КУхонный комбайн или микроволновка тоже продукт для домохозяек, но при этом домохозяйка не наугад же кнопки и ручки крутит?


Задорнов рассказывал, одна тётенька вымыла кошку и захотела её высушить по-быстрому  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 31 секунду*

И судебный процесс, кстати, выиграла  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Но с виндой такой номер не пройдёт, она поставляется as is, без каких-либо гарантий, и каждый пользуется ею на свой страх и риск. Сидишь на бочке с порохом, а кто тебя заставлял?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> А если Вам навязывают авто в любом случае??????


в трудовом договоре должно быть написано «неблагоприятные производственные факторы на рабочем месте: ПЭВМ», вот и требуй с работодателя доплату за вредность.

----------


## ed13

Ребяты, деятельность мелкомягких во многих местах противоречит Российскому законодательству, ну например, их лицензионная политика впрямую противоречит ЗЗПП... Хотя бы потому, что если вы приобретаете что комп с предустановленной оем-версией, что купив коробочную версию, и вам по каким-то причинам она не подошла никаких денег возвращаться не будет... О том, что по этому поводу говорит представительство мелкомягких можно почитать вот тут...
Другое дело, что российские власти *ничего* с этим не хотят делать, да и не смогут... Мелкомягкие с высокой колокольни плюют на всех, достаточно хотя бы посмотреть на их реакцию на решение евросовета, которое запрещает им распространять версию ОС с интегрированным осликом и ВМП... Там штрафов накапало уже больше 4,5 ярдов, а продажи форточек в евросоюзе по прежнему как шли, так и идут... Единственное, что может вправить мозги мелкомягким, это уход с форточек массового пользователя, но до этого еще весьма далеко... Уходить - попросту некуда... Про линухи речь идти не может, пока не появилось достаточно дружественных дистрибутивов и повсеместной поддержки производителей железа... Меня, например, от перехода на линух удерживает не только отсутствие в нем необходимого для работы софта (он есть только форточный), но и отсутствие драйверов для целого ряда девайсов, которые я достаточно широко пользую... Причем производители данных девайсов писать драйвера для них под линух не собираются... :Angry:

----------


## maXmo

> обменять ее вы можете только там, где купили... Если продавец вам откажет в обмене, что вполне естественно


это соответствует законодательству. Если ты хочешь вернуть деньги, то возвращать ты должен их у продавца (кому отдал деньги), если он не согласится – в суд (или прокуратуру, хз). Мелкомягкие не являются в России представителями исполнительной власти и твои права защищать не обязаны.

----------


## Trotil

Ответил "нет".

Собственно, по поводу возможных уязвимостей и как следствие головой боли для пользователей. 

Гарантией может служить сертификация ПО по классам защищенности (в России это прежде всего РД ГТК СВТ. Защита от НСД к информации)

Если вам захочется полной гарантии того, чтобы компьютер был обезопасен от вредоносных программ, будьте готовы к тому, что в системе не будет возможности работать Internetoм (корпоративная сеть м/б разрешена), отсутствуют съемные носители и т.д. По-другому никак.

Например, с третьего класса защищенности вводится



> 2.5.6. Защита ввода и вывода на отчуждаемый физический носитель информации.

----------


## XP user

Ответил 'Кому и зачем это нужно'. У меня есть, однако, другое, скрытое желание: исследовать ВСЕ баги, которые мы видели последние 5-10 лет, и посмотреть в исходнике какие инструкции стоят после переполнения буфера. Не могу понять, что весь мир до сих пор верит в миф о том, что для програмирования ежедневных задач они наняли профессионалов, а для обеспечения работы в сети - халтурщиков. Надеюсь, что я никого не обидел. )))  

Paul

----------


## NickGolovko

Глобально Windows здесь совершенно не при чем. Ведь не Microsoft разрабатывает вредоносное ПО. Я поддерживаю точку зрения Евгения Касперского, заявленную в книге "Компьютерное Zловредство": существование значительных объемов вредоносных факторов для Windows не является вопросом качества данного программного обеспечения.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-и как это ещё до сих пор никто не додумался обвинить Роберта Кайо и сера Тимоти, в распространении зловредного ПО?..  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kinneas

Подавать иск из-за того, что люди не умеют и не хотят уметь пользоваться компьютером? Нет.

----------


## zerocorporated

Ответил "Нет".

Причина:
Брать деньги попросту не за что... Ну вот представим что может сделать MS для уменьшения числа заражений вредоносными программами:
Браузер настроен на максимальные уровень зашиты
Автозапуск отключен
Расшаренные папки отключены
После установки ОС работа начинается в учетке пользователя

Ну если уж совсем "параноидальный уровень" то запретить запуск не подписанных программ


Что будет: уменьшится количество заражений(Пока новые "дыры" не найдут)

Реакция начинающих пользователей:
Многочисленные жалобы и т.д. форумы и сайты тех поддержки "ломятся" от наплыва посетителей.  :Smiley:  в итоге простая домохозяйка даже драйвера установить не сможет после установки ОС... Использовать ОС невозможно.


Тем не менее даже такие "жесткие" стандартные настройки неспособны изменить ситуацию координально. Некоторые не обновляют ОС, сидят на старых ОС. То есть пока они пересядут на «защищенную» ОС найдут уже в ней баги...

----------


## kudoks

> Доброго времени суток!
> Это к нашей же теме - раздел "Помогите"...
> Вместо того, чтобы заниматься делами люди троянов и пинчей гоняют.
> 
> Обидно! В том числе и за Державу!


Кончай ныть!Этих троянов и червей всяких,и прочей нечести придумали такие же гады,как мы.Майкрософт не при делах.

----------

